# Unable to boot FreeBSD Live-CD on Acer Extensa 5220



## r2p2 (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi,

After a long time I wanted to give FreeBSD another try. But if I want to boot the live CD or stick on my laptop it stops after showing some USB speeds. For this post I enabled the verbose boot messages, visible on the attached photo.

Tried the 32Bit and the 64Bit version from CD and from stick.

What can I do?

Kind regards, 
Robert


----------



## Beastie (Mar 17, 2012)

Try booting with ACPI disabled.


----------



## r2p2 (Mar 17, 2012)

Beastie said:
			
		

> Try booting with ACPI disabled.



Excuse me please, I didn't mention that I tried this already. If I do so it prints a stack trace and reboots after 15 seconds or so.


----------



## alie (Mar 18, 2012)

Try take out your battery then try it again. I got same issue with Lenovo v100.


----------



## r2p2 (Mar 18, 2012)

alie said:
			
		

> Try take out your battery then try it again. I got same issue with Lenovo v100.



Same result with and without batteries.


----------



## r2p2 (Mar 18, 2012)

The installation of FreeBSD 8.2 was working until I did the update. 

Thanks for all the hints so far. If someone has a useful tip I'll try it again. For now I stay with linux.


----------



## Beastie (Mar 18, 2012)

r2p2 said:
			
		

> The installation of FreeBSD 8.2 was working till I did the update.


You mean this is on 9.0 and it worked fine on 8.2? In that case you should definitely submit a detailed regression PR.


----------



## r2p2 (Mar 18, 2012)

Beastie said:
			
		

> You mean this is on 9.0 and it worked fine on 8.2? In that case you should definitely submit a detailed regression PR.



PR? 

I can't be more detailed. There are no log files and information what it does. It just stops.


----------



## r2p2 (Mar 18, 2012)

PR = problem report


----------



## Beastie (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes, and this is where it should be reported.

These forums are for user support by the community. Some developers visit from time to time but the chances the right person sees your thread are slim.
Reporting a regression should go through the page mentioned above. Just be as detailed as you can and mention everything you're doing.


----------

